# Looking to hire a music composer and sound designer for an indie game



## jonc (Sep 16, 2019)

Edit: This position is closed.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## David O Obaniyi (Sep 17, 2019)

Good Afternoon, Jon. My name is David Obaniyi and I'm a music composer for films and video games.

I read your VI-Control post about you needing a music composer for your JRPG game. I'd like to be that composer to join your team. If you haven't made a decision on a composer yet?

I'd like to know what's the rate that you can work with for this particular project? I charge flat rate for each track($35 to $50 per track) and my Discord username is *David Obaniyi#2379*

Here's a link to my work:
*https://soundcloud.com/musicknight44/*

[contact details removed by moderator]

Let me know what you think? and hope you have a wonderful day too.


----------



## Suzie_C4 (Sep 17, 2019)

Dear Jon,

My name is Suzie and I have composed and worked on a variety of sound design and scoring. As someone whose favorite genre of game is JRPGs, I would love to lend my services to your project. I normally charge a rate of $50.00 per minute of music and will leave a link to my most recent portfolio below.






Music Compositions | suziecalarco







www.suziecalarco.com





My discord handle is SuzieCalarco #5469 and I can provide any other information that you may want at my address [removed by moderator]

Thank you for your time and consideration,

Suzie Calarco


----------



## yohan jager (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi, My name is Yohan Jager, take a look at my soundcloud and tell me if my style would fit :









Yohan Jager


Media Music Composer Discord : Edgarlerouge #6720




soundcloud.com





[contact details removed by moderator]

Hope to have news from you,

Yohan.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 17, 2019)

Sigh.

Well you get what you pay for anyway.


----------



## asherpope (Sep 17, 2019)

Did the personal message feature disappear or something?


----------



## yohan jager (Sep 17, 2019)

asherpope said:


> Did the personal message feature disappear or something?


You can only post links to your portofiolo, soundcloud, etc ... by replying directly to that message. Private message doesn't allow to add : www. https:// @gmail.com and stuff like that.


----------



## Henu (Sep 18, 2019)

I wish I could like @chillbot 's reply twice.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 18, 2019)

asherpope said:


> Did the personal message feature disappear or something?



Its weird, the first reply looks like they copied an email & pasted it here.


----------



## ZenFaced (Sep 18, 2019)

$50 for a minute of music? $35 per track? Really? WTF? My pen is worth more than that. I wouldn't accept less than $50 for one chord


----------



## Henu (Sep 18, 2019)

Well,


----------



## tav.one (Sep 19, 2019)

I feel like those first replies were by bots of some kind, they searched for job queries like that all over internet and reply with the same generic message.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 19, 2019)

yohan jager said:


> You can only post links to your portofiolo, soundcloud, etc ... by replying directly to that message. Private message doesn't allow to add : www. https:// @gmail.com and stuff like that.


Sorry about that. That was part of our anti-spam measures.

I have adjusted it now so that anybody can send private messages after posting once on the forum. So in future, one could post "PM'ing you" to the thread, and then proceed to PM them, keeping all of their contact details private.


----------



## jonc (Oct 12, 2019)

Edit: The job is filled. Thank you for all that applied.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 12, 2019)

jonc said:


> We hired three


At these rates I'd have hired ten.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 15, 2019)

Did you tell the newly hired composers that their music was only "decent"?


----------



## tabulius (Oct 15, 2019)

I hope they have also a decent coders, writers, ”okeish”, designers, barely a graphic artists, and almost professional marketing. That makes the game’s vision come alive. Looking forward to the decent game!


----------

